# Dbol(naposim) cycle



## Jakkkk (May 10, 2009)

Well, I am going to start my cycle of dbol (naposim) at 30mg/day for 6 weeks. 
I plan to take to protect the liver liv52 3 tablets a day. 
Liv52 than they are aware of no conflict with naposim. 
My diet is high in protein. 
Divider naposim in 3 doses: 10mg morning 
                             10mg afternoon 
                             10mg evening 
a distance of about 8 hours a dose of another.
What do you guys think?


----------



## *dAME* (May 10, 2009)

Jakkkk said:


> Well, I am going to start my cycle of dbol (naposim) at 30mg/day for 6 weeks.
> I plan to take to protect the liver liv52 3 tablets a day.
> Liv52 than they are aware of no conflict with naposim.
> My diet is high in protein.
> ...



I think id rather eat alot of tuna fish


----------



## rottsnhell (May 10, 2009)

well besides being a jerk.(the lion head or something)) yu sound good to go. like yur mg's per day.


----------



## ASHOP (May 11, 2009)

Jakkkk said:


> Well, I am going to start my cycle of dbol (naposim) at 30mg/day for 6 weeks.
> I plan to take to protect the liver liv52 3 tablets a day.
> Liv52 than they are aware of no conflict with naposim.
> My diet is high in protein.
> ...



I wouldnnt suggest running it solo,,,,add some testosterone,,,you will look better,,feel better,,,,and gain much better.


----------



## MR.X (May 11, 2009)

Alin is right...................


----------



## Jakkkk (May 15, 2009)

Yes, have agreed ...... but I do not want to use injections, so I decided to do dbol only cycle. 
I began to 30mg/day and I will do so for 6 weeks.


----------



## MeasureOfAll (May 15, 2009)

I'm about to start a very similar cycle but I'm running mine for 8 weeks.
Week1: 15mg Daily
Week2: 25mg Daily
Week3: 40mg Daily
Week4/5: 50mg Daily
Week6: 40mg
Week7: 25mg
Week8: 15mg

I'm taking Nolvadex to prevent gyno, which is something I'm terrified of. I'm also considering Deca because my joints are shot to shit from training to hard in a previous life. 

It would be interesting to compare our gains/progress.
What are your stats?


----------



## Jakkkk (May 16, 2009)

1.75 m 
80kg 
bf 17
Are running at 30mg/day for 2 days


----------



## Jakkkk (May 18, 2009)

Another question about Dianabol, it is important that it is in the blood when you workout? 
Example: I train at 20.00 dbol duration is about 4.5 h and to join in a circle around 2h, then it is important that I take dbol about 5 hours before the workout and then at 15.00? 
A few people answer my question? 
I take dbol in 3 daily doses: 
10mg 07.00 
10mg 13:00 
10mg 19:00 
What do you think?


----------



## Jakkkk (May 26, 2009)

As you are in your cycle measureofall?


----------



## Jakkkk (Jun 21, 2009)

I finished my cycle dbol, I glad to be able to consider the results, gain muscle mass: 3kg
What do you think?


----------



## jeemerRS (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive just got some Naposim and the supplier told me to take 1 tab (5mg) on day 1,2 tabs on day 2,3 tabs on day 3,and so on till i get to the 6th day and take another 5tabs and start coming down in the same way! is this the best way or any suggestions?


----------



## rottsnhell (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to here your results, Jaakkk. Now let us know if you kept any gains. Usually the test in d-bol can subside pretty quick. Thats why most people take a test with it. And definitely take 10mgs 45 minutes befrore workout. Along with a good pre,during workout drink.


----------

